# Wo sind die ganzen Mädels in Wow?



## Inviolence (25. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin weiblich ;-) und mir ist sehr stark aufgefallen das ich immer nur mit männlichen Spielern zu tun habe (unteranderem mein Freund) was im Grunde ja auch nicht schlimm ist aber es kann doch nicht sein das ich das einzige Mädel bin ... oder bin ich da wirklich in eine so große Männerdomäne geraten?
Also wenn ihr weiblich seit oder weibliche Spielerinen kennt teilt mir das bitte mit damit meine Hoffnung auf eine Frauen Gilde nicht stirbt weil ich hab gemerkt das sich die Männer doch etwas ;-) streuben bei einem Lila Schmetterling als Gildenwappen.

lg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. März 2007)

Auf Frostmourne gibts eigentlich schon ne Menge weibliche Spieler... aber die die ich kenne sind bereits alle in ner Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevanoon1 (25. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Sorge, es gibt sie. Wobei ich irgendwie auch vorwiegend mit männlichen Spielern zu tun habe. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass man ja nicht jeden Spieler näher kennt. Und nicht jeder stellt sich zuerst mit seinem Geschlecht vor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke es gibt in WoW mehr von uns, als man dem Eindruck nach annimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (25. März 2007)

Jeder dritte spieler is ne Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guckst du hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcOJC8JDdw0 
Bei uns auf tirion gibts ne reine Frauen Gilde, heist <Girls United> oder soo^^

grz trii


----------



## Dawni (25. März 2007)

Ich finds auch schade, dass sich so wenige Mädels für WoW interessieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Von meinen weiblichen Bekannten werde ich immer nur belächelt weil ich zocke oder sie sind selber sauer auf ihre Freunde wenn die mal länger zocken. 
Naja, ist genauso in der Autotuning-Szene, da gibts auch nur wenige Frauen die sich dafür interessieren. Damit müssen wir uns wohl leider abfinden. 
Auf Ambossar, wo ich zocke, is mir zumindest glaub ich noch nichmal n weiblicher Char auf Horde-Seite übern Weg gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackrosee (26. März 2007)

me ist auch ein mädel , auf welchem server spielst du denn? ;-)

Frauen an die macht ^^

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (26. März 2007)

Meee auch !!!! Also wenn cih nix verpasst hab bin cih auch ein Weibchen und spiele leidenschaftlich gerne =) 

Aber es gibt wirklich viele Typen, und viele spielen weibliche chars^^
Da fragt man immer erstmal, bist du in real jez w oder m?^^


----------



## Firebyte (26. März 2007)

<- Auch n Mädel ist. Ich kenne bei uns auf dem Server(Blackhand) aber auch jede Menge anderer Mädelz, die spielen, aber jede Dritte, hm^^ Naja, nich wirklich. Vielleicht Jeder 15te oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Fire


----------



## GelbeRose (26. März 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Da fragt man immer erstmal, bist du in real jez w oder m?^^



Genau! Und man bekommt sicher nicht immer die richtige Antwort!
Evtl. geben sich die Mädels aber auch nicht zu erkennen, weil sie negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben, daß die Jungs den Besserwisser raushängen lassen und gern mal Anweisungen erteilen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gibt es dann nur eins: ihnen zeigen, was man draufhat.grins


----------



## SinSilla (26. März 2007)

Also soweit ich weiss ist WoW auch beim weiblichen Geschlecht sehr beliebt, in keiner anderen Spielcommunity wirst du soviele Frauen finden wie in diesem Game. 

Spiele auf Alleria und hab dort schon öfters mit ein paar Mädels gequestet. Aber ich glaube ihr tut in der Regel gut daran eure Tarnung nicht aufzugeben da viele meiner männlichen Mitstreiter ganz ganz schnell das wesentliche aus den Augen verlieren wenn sie mitbekommen das eine Frau in der Nähe ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (26. März 2007)

GelbeRose schrieb:


> Da gibt es dann nur eins: ihnen zeigen, was man draufhat.grins



Na dann zeig ma *gg*

Naja also bei uns aufm Server (Dalvengyr | Horde) kenn ich leider nich soviele Frauen >.>
Laufen zwar viele weibliche Chars rum aber davon sind denk ich mal weniger als 10% Frauen o.O
vll täusch ich mich auch^^

Naja auf jedenfall zockt die Mom von meinem besten Freund in meiner Gilde und des find ich scho lässig
aber sonst keine Mädels v.v

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @SinSilla naja ich glaub des Frauen Game Nr1 ist immernoch Ragnarok Online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (26. März 2007)

StoneSour schrieb:


> Na dann zeig ma *gg*



^^Komm nach Blackrock...^^

Ansonsten hat MeisterEder135 neulich eine super Antwort auf dieses Thema gehabt:
Viele Männer spielen weiblich Char, weil:
" ich will ncih die ganze zeit auf nem männer arsch gucken"
obwohl so ein netter Männerhintern ja auch nicht zu verachten ist!


----------



## dejaspeed (26. März 2007)

naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (26. März 2007)

GelbeRose schrieb:


> ^^Komm nach Blackrock...^^



Joa kann ich ja mal machen wenn ich mal nen Alli spielen will^^
ansonsten darfst auch gern nach Dalvengyr kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denk mal das auch viele weibliche Spielerinnen männliche Chars haben oder lieg ich da falsch? o.O
Finds halt nur echt nich so toll wenn man nicht weiß mit wem man spielt....
spielerisch kann mans ja auch nich rausfinden da viele Mädels einfach genauso gut oder sogar besser als
so mancher Junge spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackrosee (26. März 2007)

auf unserem gildentreff waren nur 3 mädchen und sonst alles typen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (26. März 2007)

Bin ebenfalls weiblich...

Neben GelbeRose und ihre Gnomeregan Gruppe (ich schätze mal, dass da alle auch im RL weiblich waren ^^), kreuzten nur vier weitere echte weibliche Spieler meinen Weg. 

Zwar sieht man sehr viele weibliche Charaktere ingame; aber wenn man dann ne Ini betritt mit TS, alle mal 'Hallo' sagen und die RL Stimme des hübschen Nachtelfenpriestermädls doch einige Oktaven tiefer als erwartet ist... *grins*
Das gleiche gilt für mich; hab auch schon oft im TS zu hören bekommen "Oh, du bist n Mädl? :>" 

Mich persönlich würds freuen, wenn ich auf der Allyseite auf Blackrock mehr weibliche Zocker kennenlernen würde :>


----------



## SinSilla (26. März 2007)

StoneSour schrieb:


> spielerisch kann mans ja auch nich rausfinden da viele Mädels einfach genauso gut oder sogar besser als
> so mancher Junge spielen
> 
> 
> ...



Du magst zwar damit recht haben das es Mädels gibt die genauso gut und teilweise besser zocken als die Männer, ABER ich habe die echten Mädels bisher tatsächlich an der Spielweise bzw. an ihrer Art mit anderen zu kommunizieren erkannt. Kanns nicht genau erklären, aber irgendwas läuft bei euch doch anders als bei uns.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (26. März 2007)

StoneSour schrieb:


> Und ich denk mal das auch viele weibliche Spielerinnen männliche Chars haben oder lieg ich da falsch? o.O



Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei anderen ist, mein Char ist voll w. Ich habe auf der Hordenseite mal reingeschnuppert, dort allerdings mit einem männl. Char, weil die "passender" aussehen. Doch nachdem ich gemerkt habe, daß das mit den Quest nicht anders läuft, bin ich wieder zurück...


----------



## dejaspeed (26. März 2007)

Ich denke eher das mehr männliche Spieler ein weiblichen char erstellen als weiblich männliche...


----------



## StoneSour (26. März 2007)

SinSilla schrieb:


> Du magst zwar damit recht haben das es Mädels gibt die genauso gut und teilweise besser zocken als die Männer, ABER ich habe die echten Mädels bisher tatsächlich an der Spielweise bzw. an ihrer Art mit anderen zu kommunizieren erkannt. Kanns nicht genau erklären, aber irgendwas läuft bei euch doch anders als bei uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als des Kommunizieren hab ich jetzt auch gar nicht zum spielerischen Aspekt gezählt^^
Klar erkennt man Mädels an der Art die sie schreiben obwohl ich kenn auch eine die benutzt üble Schimpfwörter und hat auch sonst nix viel weibliches von der Verhaltensweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich weiß jetz schon das ich gehauen werd wenn sie des ließt v.v)

@ dejaspeed ich meinte ja das sie sich AUCH männliche chars erstellen : /
ist mir auch klar das die kleinen Pupertären Jungs(und von denen gibts nunmal viel zuviele vor allem bei den Allis) lieber ne süße Nachtelfe spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (26. März 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das mehr männliche Spieler ein weiblichen char erstellen als weiblich männliche...


Klar, ich will doch ned n paar Std am Tag nem Kerl auf den Arsch schaun... wo komm wa denn da hin.

Female Chars all the way.


----------



## Amarillo (26. März 2007)

World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel!

Der Rest sollte sich bei irgendwelchen Partnerbörsen anmelden.!!!


----------



## baiano (26. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HiHo, schau dir doch mal diese Site an---> WoW-Faces.de
Es gibt mehr Frauen, als du vllt. denkst. cu somewhere

P.S. Ich bin keine Frau ^^

Seneca: Es ist nicht wenig Zeit, die wir zur Verfügung haben, sondern es ist viel Zeit, die wir nicht nutzen.


----------



## Minimilch (26. März 2007)

Huhu,

bin auch weiblich ^^ und auf Frostmourne. Bin bei meinem Freund in der Gilde. Bei uns sind - lass mich nicht lügen - vielleicht 4 Mädels und das auch nur weil Ihre Freunde da auch sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Is schon ziemlich son "Männerding". Aber wir werden ja mehr und besser sind wir ja eh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !



Also lasst Rocken Mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (26. März 2007)

Minimilch schrieb:


> Aber wir werden ja mehr und besser sind wir ja eh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also so ne reine mädelsgile wär schon cool^^ 

Mädels an die Macht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dawni (26. März 2007)

Ich find, dass die männlichen Chars so blöd laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   lach mich immer kaputt wenn mein Freund, ein Untoter Krieger, vor mir herläuft... der hat richtige O-Beine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die männlichen find ich auch nicht so schön... Bin zwar jetzt n Troll, also auch nich soooo toll, aber besser weiblicher Troll mit langen pinken Haaren als n männlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd im April zur RPC nach Münster fahren, mal gucken wieviele Mädels da anwesend sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. März 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel!
> 
> Der Rest sollte sich bei irgendwelchen Partnerbörsen anmelden.!!!




Falsch. World of Warcraft ist ne Datingbörse mit ner 3D-Umgebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Falsch. World of Warcraft ist ne Datingbörse mit ner 3D-Umgebung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte das heißt SecondLife


----------



## Carcharoth (26. März 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich dachte das heißt SecondLife



Das spielt doch kaum einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S. ZAM ist auch ne Frau. Deshalb die langen Haare :X
P.P.S Den Schnurrbart kann ich mir auch nicht erklären... vielleicht hat er sich zu oft geliftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> P.S. ZAM ist auch ne Frau. Deshalb die langen Haare :X
> P.P.S Den Schnurrbart kann ich mir auch nicht erklären... vielleicht hat er sich zu oft geliftet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich lifte gleich dein Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unklug (26. März 2007)

Also bei uns in der Gilde gibt es auch nur 2 oder 3 Mädels, eine davon ist meine Freundin. 
Bin auch bis jetzt erst sehr wenigen begegnet...scheint wirklich eine Männderdomäne zu sein.....


----------



## Fendulas (27. März 2007)

Ich, als Mädel, spiel auch n weiblichen Char (bzw. 3)^^ aber seit ein paar Monaten hab ich den netten Hexer meines Freundes übernommen und total ins Herz geschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tja, und seitdem find ich den männlichen Menschenhexer sehr viel mehr schnieke als die Frau. 
Allerdings sind viele Spieler meist nicht so vorkommend zu mir im Gruppenspiel z.B., tja, müssten ja nur nachfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (27. März 2007)

Bei meinem Pre-BC-Raid (Pool von ~60 Leuten) waren an die 20 Mädels (also die Statistik mit jeder dritte Spieler ist weiblich, kommt echt gut hin^^) und auch in der Gilde haben wir von 22 Leuten 4 oder 5 Mädels. Und auch so hab ich einige kennengelernt, im TS merkt mans dann halt doch recht schnell wer m oder w is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrippleW (1. April 2007)

es gibt bestimmt genauso viele weiblichen wow spielerinnen wie männliche. es fällt nur nicht im ersten moment auf. denn man muss es so sehen... da hinter einem männlichen char nicht immer ein mann dahinter steckt.

ich selbst habe eine weiblichen char im spiel, der durch mich, einen männlichen wow spieler von der tastatur aus gesteuert wird.

ihr fragt euch jetzt bestimmt warum ich als man ein weiblichen char gewählt habe?

wurde schon öfters darauf angesprochen.

simple erklärung: wollt ihr als mann denn tag täglich auf einen popo von dessen männlichen char schauen, wie ihr ihn so vor euch her steuert?  *G*

ich schau lieber auf die weiblichen hinterteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






http://www.buffed.de/12774-Jahre.html


----------



## noiZ (4. April 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, auf Nefarian (Allianz) gibt es schon einige weibliche spieler.. nicht so viele wie männliche, aber immerhin einige ^^

greetz


----------



## Riane (5. April 2007)

Ich (m) spiele eine menschen magierin, weil die menschen magier einfach (meiner meinung nach) kagge aussehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auf dem server azshara hab ich bis jetzt ziemlich viele, nette mädels kennen gelernt, mit denen ich sehr oft zusammen spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob es viele mädels auf dem server hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (5. April 2007)

Ich, ich, ich! =P

Ich bin auch n Mädel , aber ich merk schon, es zocken viel zu wenig Frauen WoW...in meiner Ex-Gilde warn wir glaub ich 7 Spielerinnen und der Leader hat mit uns Werbung gemacht xD...also er hat geschrieben, dass ganz viele "Weiber" bei uns sind...worauf dann auch einige zu uns gekommen sind...typisch Männer -.- xD

Frostwolf Ftw!! =D
Warn das schöne Zeiten in der Gilde <---meine Lieblingsgilde....


----------



## Ralfg (5. April 2007)

Ich bin Gildenmeister der Gilde "Inseparablys" auf Norgannon. Wir sind um die 15 Mitglieder darunter 7 Frauen.
Guter Schnitt, oder?!
Mir persönlich ist es vollkommen hupe, ob jemand weiblich oder männlich ist, hauptsache, sie/er kann mit seinem Char umgehen.
Und da gibt es kaum Unterschiede zwischen unseren Mädels und den Herren der Schöpfung. Spass macht das Spiel mit beiden Geschlechtern.
Wobei die Frauen komischerweise die bessere Orientierung haben. ^^
Und ja, ich behaupte auch, dass man(n) merkt, ob sein Gegenüber weiblich oder männlich ist.
Keine Ahnung, wieso. Nennen wir es mal "männliche Intuition"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (6. April 2007)

also WoW ist voll von girls ... (guys in real life) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder mmorpgs im allgemeinen (men massivly online roleplaying girls)


----------



## Shintala (11. April 2007)

SinSilla schrieb:


> Du magst zwar damit recht haben das es Mädels gibt die genauso gut und teilweise besser zocken als die Männer, ABER ich habe die echten Mädels bisher tatsächlich an der Spielweise bzw. an ihrer Art mit anderen zu kommunizieren erkannt. Kanns nicht genau erklären, aber irgendwas läuft bei euch doch anders als bei uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also erstmal --->*meld*
Ja, traurig aber wahr, dass die meisten Mädels sehr schlecht zocken. Mir fällts selbst oft auf... ABER, es gibt mehr männliche Kacknoobs und Idioten als Weibliche (nicht von der Anzahl an Spielern, sondern von dem Prozensatz von Frauen/Männern )

Ich selbst werd als "Imbakriegerin" bezeichnet, aber wer behauptet schon, dass er/sie imba ist?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss jeder selber wissen, ob er/sie meint ich wäre imba...

Btw, wir brauchen mehr Mädels auf Proudmoore ^^


Grüße Chrissi


----------



## Awerá (11. April 2007)

Also ich versteh das nich ich bin doch auch ein weib soviel ich mal weiß! Wer weiß vielleicht behärschen dann später mal nur Frauen WoW!? Scherz ne es gibt schon viele weibliche Gamer.

Awerá


----------



## Frutty (11. April 2007)

aaaalso *mal meld*

die dunkelziffer von mädels in wow is höher als ihr denkt xD

und ich hab meinen jetzigen schatz durch wow kennengelernt!
jetz hab ich zwar ne fernbeziehnung aber naja könnte schlimmer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Engelsfluch (11. April 2007)

Bin auch weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiele auf´n Nozdormu Realm und bei mir in der Gilde sind es mit mir 9!!!! "Weibchen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag nur, es werden immer mehr. Nur einmal probe spielen....und süüüüüüchtig werden XD

CU bb


----------



## Neonblack (12. April 2007)

Also ich bin auch n Mädel und spiele genau deshalb auch n weiblichen Char,dazu sehen die tausend mal besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiele auf dem Server "Kult der Verdammten" und hab nur wegen meinem Freund angefangen und ihn mitlerweile weit überholt was das lvl und die Ausrüstung angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin selber Gildenmeisterin*stolz* und würde mich auch über mehr Mädels freuen,da ich bis jetzt nur 3 echte Mädelchars getroffen habe,die ich auch noch persönlich im RL kenne

Dazu kommt das ich dafür mind. 10 leute kenne wo ich weíß die sind männlich und spielen aber nen weibliche Char...

Greetz eure Neon

PS: Kämpfe auf der Seite der Horde


----------



## Zyramos (12. April 2007)

Hab eins gefunden XD


<bild von carch rausgeputzt. hier sind auch jüngere user unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >


----------



## Agapáo (12. April 2007)

*meld*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ein weiblicher Neuzugang, mein Freund hat mich vor ca. einer Woche zu WoW gebracht... bislang gefällt mir das Spiel gut, auch wenn an meiner Kämpferei sicherlich noch einiges ausgefeilt werden muss- aber das wird schon noch.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele mit ihm zusammen eine Untote Schurkin und habe noch als *Ausweich* eine Troll Mage sowie eine Untote Kriegerin auf Vek'lor.


Gruß,
Claudia


----------



## Fendulas (12. April 2007)

Zyramos schrieb:


> Hab eins gefunden XD
> <bild entfernt>



So stellen sich die meisten das dann vor ne? ^^

[ironie]Pff, ich spiel natürlich immer nur in Unterwäsche[/ironie] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunitari (21. März 2008)

*

Huhu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gehör auch zur weiblichen WOW-Spielergemeinde. ^^
Hab vor ca nem Monat angefangen und spiel meine Main auf Frostmourne, da hab ich auch 
noch 2 weitere Chars. Ansonsten hab ich noch 2 Chars auf Baelgun. ^^

Auf andere Mädels bin ich bisher zumindest nicht bewusst getroffen. Man weiß
ja nie, wer sich hinter den Chars verbirgt.  ^^

Und ich würd mich auch nicht drauf verlassen, dass man Mädels an ihrer Schreibweise
erkennt. Bei mir hat letztens jemand gedacht, ich wär ein Kerl, weil ich sehr oft
das Wort "jo" benutz. ^^

lg lunitari

*


----------



## Lycidia (26. März 2008)

Hallöle,

auch ich bin weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist es aber oft so, dass man - sobald man sich als w zu erkennen gibt - auch gern mal angebaggert wird. Manchmal spasseshalber und manchmal denk ich echt: Da sucht einer eine Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ansonsten hab ich nur gute Erfahrung mit den "Jungs"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin übrigens auch auf Frostmourne unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fhawn (26. März 2008)

Bin ebenfalls weiblich, da ich ne Fernbeziehung habe, eignet sich WoW ziemlich gut, um gemeinasm was zu unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auf 'Die Silberne Hand' zu finden.


----------



## Etrius (28. März 2008)

Also, kenne viele weiblichen Spieler in WOW. 
Und wenn es nach meinen Gildenkollegen geht, sind es noch viel mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie schon mal erwähnt worden ist, es ist ein Spiel und da ist es mir egal, ob ich im Raid 8 Kerle und 2 Frauen habe. Hauptsache es macht Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme auch an, dass sich einige Frauen im TS nicht outen, weil wer möchte schon die ganze Zeit "zugeschleimt" werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einige männliche Spieler können sich dann ja kaum noch zurückhalten und würden am liebsten gleich einen Lebenslauf im Raidchannel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne, nen schönes WE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (28. März 2008)

ICH ... bin zwar keine frau :p aber geb mich meist als eine aus

hört sich zwar dumm an aber man hat dadurch keinerlei nachteile

denn in wow sind nun mal ALLE schwanzgesteuert. 
sag du bist weiblich und du brauchst hilfe bei quest XY und ... dir wird geholfen.
sag du bist männlich und du brauchst hilfe bei quest XY und .... du kannst verschimmeln.

 klar es ist nicht die feine art von mir, aber hey ... so hab ich mehr spaß am spiel. 

btw. bin ich dafür das mehr frauen wow spielen sollten ... :E

// was man braucht um als frau anerkannt zu werden:
schreibe ganze sätze. bleib FREUNDLICH egal wie dumm dein gegenüber ist. sei tierlieb und finde diverse sachen SÜß (WTF!). benutze ab und zu mal *g* ... 



// auf arthas istn gutes frauen><männer verhältnis ... :O jedenfalls kenne ich genug weibliche spieler ...


----------



## Miss Nyckita (28. März 2008)

Fhawn schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls weiblich, da ich ne Fernbeziehung habe, eignet sich WoW ziemlich gut, um gemeinasm was zu unternehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe... endlich mal jemand von der silbernen Hand!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dazu noch ein Mädel... ich selber spiele seit ca. September 2007 und ich muss sagen viele Mädels sind mir da noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.
Wobei ich vor kurzem eine ganz nette kennengelernt habe - wofür Questunterstützung nicht alles gut ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen ein paar Mädels kennenzulernen! 

Grüßle
Miss Nyckita


----------



## Kekskrümel (29. März 2008)

Als ich auf Alleria mit meinem Orc-Jäger in Tausend Nadeln grad am Questen war, kam eine Orc-Kriegerin vorbei. Es war schnell klar, das wir die selbe Quest machten und so haben wir ne Gruppe gebildet um schneller vorran zu kommen. Beim Questen kamen wir ein wenig ins Gespräch und irgendwan hat sie mich gefragt ob ich im RL auch eine Frau sei   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ? Ich fragte wie sie darauf käme, das ich eine Frau sei und da sagte sie "weil ich soviel im Chat schreibe"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Ich musste sie leider entäuschen was ihre Vermutung angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Bin eigentlich eher der ruhige Typ, der net so viel schreibt oder sagt. Im TS werde ich öffters mal gefragt ob ich überhaupt noch wach bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Was ich aber immer sehr Lustig finde, wenn man mit einer Random-Gruppe in eine Instanz geht und mal alle ins TS kommen. Schon ein Paar mal erlebt, das die größten Schwätzer plötzlich verstummen, sobald eine Frauenstimme "Hallo" sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da haben auf einmal alle die Hosen voll und bringen kein Ton mehr raus. Dann siehst du im Gildenchat oder im Whisper nur so Sachen wie "Das ist ja ne Frau"...  Weiß nicht warum manche Leute da so verwundert sind wenn sie im Spiel auf eine Frau treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele lieber mit Frauen(wenn ich denn mal das Vergnügen habe), weil da dieses "ich bin der beste" gedöns wegfällt. Ich hab noch keine Frau getroffen, die Zeigen musste wie super toll ihr char ist. Was ich von meinen mänlichen Mitstreitern nicht immer sagen kann. Da Pullt der Mage schon mal mit einem Pyroschlag, der Pala muss dir (100% Defftank) zeigen das er besser Tanken kann oder der Hunter stellt sich mit seiner tollen Zweihandaxt neben den Mob und streichelt ihn damit weil er Munition sparen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei solchen Erlebnissen fragst du dich ganz schnell "Was mach ich hier eigentlich"??? Frauen(zumindest da wo ich es weiß) spielen ihre Klasse so wie es sein muss, ohne rum zu Zicken(man hat sich die Klasse ja schließlich selber ausgesucht) und das Funktioniert sehr gut.

Mädelz macht weiter so und lasst euch net Ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Kekskrümel


----------



## Canny1892 (2. April 2008)

Gildenintern sind wir 4Mädels und 16 Möchte-gern-Männer *g* die anderen Spieler frage ich nicht nachm RLGeschlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Charmäßig sind wir 6 weiblich und 14männlich. Ich wusste ja schon immer das in jedem Kerl was weibliches steckt und hier können sie es rauslassen


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> Jeder dritte spieler is ne Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jede dritte? ..

ok dann kenn ich nur jede 30te davon ca ..
Ex server kannte ich 21 frauen  von ca 500 leuten die ich kenne
twink server 1 (.. wiso wohnt sie nur in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((() von ca 30
new server 2 .. von 61

also sind viele doch männlich.. dabei find ich weibliche raidleader lustiger xD
Ja wenn sie sagt
ach nun hab ich meinen zauberstab vergessen dabei wollt ich auch mal spass .. <-- wype ^^


----------



## Atlantiana (2. April 2008)

Thrall hat auch Ladies^^

... ich bin da jedenfalls nicht die Einzige ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Nazjatar/Blackmoore/Blackrock und Malygos haben auch einige^^

Es gibt auf jedem server welche nur meistens sagen sie es ned da viele verklemmt sind irgendwie oder blöd anbaggern ^^

ich und kolege haben 2 lvl 1er erstellt und bisle rumgeschrieben ^^ mit lvl 10 hatten wir 50 leute die und blöd angemacht haben mit habt ihr ts oder bilder oder sonst nem crap


----------



## darksorella (2. April 2008)

auch auf Mannaroth gibt es einige Ladys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mich eingeschlossen^^

lg dark


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

darksorella schrieb:


> auch auf Mannaroth gibt es einige Ladys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup .. da gibts ne ganz coole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok die spielt nimmer auf dem server .. 

glaub manaroth ist der mit den meisten frauen .. zumindest kam mir das so vor (dort hatte ich 40 in fliste und 39waren weiblich *g* .. mit lvl 31)


----------



## Dragonja (2. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt  auf Tirion gibt es sehr  viele Frauen , ich bin selber eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munzale (2. April 2008)

Bei uns gibt es auch einige Mädels auf´m Server - bin selber eines ;-)

Aber es sind schon mehr Jungs, meine ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Rhianwen (2. April 2008)

Bei uns auf Forscherliga gibts auch ganz viele Frauen. Dumm angebaggert wird man doch nur, wenn mans drauf anlegt. Wenn mans nicht mag, macht man nen passenden Spruch und "zack" sind die Jungs handzahm.


----------



## lilly_gore (2. April 2008)

*Bin auch ein Mädel und spiele vorwiegend männliche Charakter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die meisten gehen davon aus, dass ein Kerl hinter meinen Charas steckt und das merkt man sehr deutlich am Umgangston. Sollte es im Gespräch dazu kommen, dass ich mein Geschlecht preisgebe, ändert sich das in 99% der Fälle schlagartig. 
Ganz anders ist es mit einem weiblichen Char, da wird irgendwie netter mit einem umgegangen. Das ist zumindest die Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe. *


----------



## Seonaid (2. April 2008)

Dawni schrieb:


> Auf Ambossar, wo ich zocke, is mir zumindest glaub ich noch nichmal n weiblicher Char auf Horde-Seite übern Weg gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, dann sollten wir uns mal treffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin weiblich und meine Char's auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legio1006 (2. April 2008)

in unserer Gilde "Dunkelstein" hält sich das mit weiblichen und männlichen spielern unter den Am häufigst online Spielern in der waage

Also es gibt mehr als genug


----------



## Aleziel (7. April 2008)

Hab die erfahrung gemacht dass es doch einige mädels bei uns auf meinem server (taerar) gibt. 
ist auch ganz gut so ^^ 

ich hab allerdings auch die erfahrung gemacht dass man sehr anders behandelt wird wenn man sich preisgibt und auch desöfteren mal doofe sprüche erntet oO 


Ich für meinen teil spiele seeeeehr viele chars auf taerar (HORDE!) und meine draenei schamanin auf lordaeron ^^


----------



## Gremdu (8. April 2008)

hmmm...kann net sagen das es kaum Mädels gibt, bin auch eins und bei uns auf Durotan gibt es doch einige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merydis (8. April 2008)

huhu...ich bin auch weiblich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und du hast recht,man hat nur mit männern zu tun,was ich auch nicht schlimm finde,aber das flirten nervt schon etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..aber das spiel macht echt spass und bei uns in der gilde,sind gazn viele mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...gruss mery


----------



## sarika (8. April 2008)

bei mir auf arygos kenne ich auch einige weibliche spieler, ich zähle auch dazu.
aber ich denke das das spielen am pc immer noch eine art "männerdomäne" ist. vielen frauen ist es eben zu blöd in einer fiktiven welt sich zu bewegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (8. April 2008)

naja kenne zwar mehr weibliche chars die männlich sind aber komme doch auch auf ein paar weibliche spielerinnen die ich kenne^^ was man an mir hoffentlich ansieht: bin ja auch n weibliches ding^^ und so selten sind die mädels im spiel ned ^^ (also kenne jetzt nur server norgannon weiss ned wies bei den andern is ^^)


----------



## freizeitkasper (8. April 2008)

*gähn*

bin auch ein weibliches wesen, welches wow spielt...... und spiele fast ausschließlich mit meinen zwei "kolleginnen"

es gibt kerle, die werden nervös wenn sie mit drei oder vier hühnern in ne 5 er inni ziehen und im ts merken, das sie in der unterzahl sind *hämischlach*


----------



## Amoniele (8. April 2008)

Bin auchn Mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch nicht soooviele Mädchen getroffen... aber ich denke mal die meisten geben es auch nicht wirklich preis...

Dumme Sprüche durfte ich leider auch schon kassieren, aber es gab auch Ausnahmen.. auf einmal waren alle recht freundlich zu mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

Vllt haben Frauen sogar vorteile bei sovielen männlichen spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> Vllt haben Frauen sogar vorteile bei sovielen männlichen spielern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




-.- das ist unfaire....

also ich wäre dafür ihr transt alle nach terrordar bevorzugt ally^^

mfg


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

was is da unfair ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

naja ich sag das mal so die meisten frauen in wow kriegen ja eigendlich eh was sie wollen^^

ich meine wen man mal ne frau im team hat ist es gleich ein legendary spieler wen es ein männlicher ist so ein graues schrott ding wo man überall findet^^

und am besten sit immernoch im ts mindestens eine frau reden hören bischen abwechslung^^

mfg


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

XDDD naja Frauen sind nicht soo selten oder Fragst du jeden Spieler ob er M oder W ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo es is gut ma zwischen den ganzen rauen männerstimmen oder pipsigen Kinderstimmen eine Frau zu hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

ja sicher frage immer m oder wb wen m dan nein ^^ ne scherz^^

ja siehst also ^^

nur vorteile habt ihr ^^

mfg^^


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

hehe naja kommt darauf an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

warum kommt drauf ?^^

mfg


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

mhm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Auf die Frau und die Situation xD


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

frau = frau ^^
situation?^^

edit: ach ja schreib mir doch ne pm sonst werden wir morgen zugeflamed wegen spam^^

mfg


----------



## Phoebia (9. April 2008)

<< ebenfalls weiblich (:

Hab seit ich WoW zocke (~1 Jahr) sage und schreibe ein einziges Mal ein rl- weibliches Wesen getroffen. Und das auch nur weil ich gefragt habe, da die Schreibweise für mich verdammt weiblich aussah und sie ne kleine Katze als Begleiterin dabeihatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In meiner Gilde allerdings sind von etwas über 50 Spielern außer mir noch 8 weitere weibliche Spieler aktiv, ich tippe also auch einfach mal drauf dass sich weibliche Zocker in den seltensten Fällen "outen"  ^^

achja, Realm: Der abyssische Rat, Horde


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. April 2008)

ich hab lange haare.....darf ich in ne frauengilde?


----------



## Faulbeere (9. April 2008)

Wir haben gerade eine Frauengilde gegründet und suchen Mitglieder!


----------



## Yakita (9. April 2008)

<<auch weibl^^
also in meiner gilde sind viele Frauen, zwar mehr Männer, aber des is ja eh klar^^
Also ich hab jetzt so in grps oder so noch keine frauen "gesehn", aber ich frag ja auch nich immer ob irgend ne frau mit ist xD
Also:  weibl char = weibl player
kann man grad vergessen da bin ich mir aber hundert pro sicher^^
Also mich überraschts schon oft wie schnell die Männer erkennen dass ich weibl bin^^
Manchmal kommt die Frage schon nach 3 Sätzen oder so^^
Ich spiel übrigens auf Tichondrius.

FÜR DIE HORDE!


----------



## Nepheriti (11. April 2008)

<-- auch ein Mädel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (12. April 2008)

die ganzen Mädels, einschließlich mir, sind in der frisch gegründeten Gilde "play vanilla Sisters" auf Antonidas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Männer bleiben vor der Türe *G*


----------



## Natsumee (14. April 2008)

alles hordler hier tztztz^^

ich bin dafür das ihr alle auf terrordar geht ach ja pls ally^^

mfg


----------



## Adanna (14. April 2008)

Bin ebenfalls weiblich und spiele auf arygos....Aber muss gestehn hab auch nur Männer in meiner fl....auch wenn die chars allle oder eher fast alle weiblich sind^^


----------



## Djendra (15. April 2008)

Bin auch weiblich, spiele auf Alexzandrea (oder wie der auch immer heißt). Ich kenn auch viele Mädels und Frauen die spielen. Ich stell aber auch immer wieder fest, dass die Jungs mit weiblichen Chars spielen. Andersrum seh ich es eigentlich selten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispiel von einen meinen Bekannten. Freundin hat mit Char angefangen und der Freund spielt den Char jetzt weiter.


----------



## Becuma (16. April 2008)

<--- auch weiblich is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaja, ich finde die frauenwelt wird verkannt.
ich hab scho paar mal erlebt das die männer uns frauen einfahc nicht zutrauen, das wir auch drauf abfahren und das spiel beherschen. was ich persönlich recht unfair finde.

in meiner gilde gibts scho einige frauen. die meißten haben nen höheres lvl wie männer.
und was an uns eh viel toller ist, man kann gemeinsam mit frauen besser spielen inis oder ähnliches.
ich find männer sind immer so gierig und rachsüchtig^^

männer aufgepasst - frauen an die macht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich selber spiel beides, horde und alli, mainchar is aber alli auf rajaxx


----------



## fst (17. April 2008)

die meisten sind ziemlich auffalend


----------



## Gamerhenne (18. April 2008)

ich finde es schade, dass..wenn man sich als Frau outet, oder gar als Frauengilde...sich viele dann im Ton vergreifen. Was ist daran so anders als Frau zu spielen oder gar in einer Frauen-Gilde zu sein ?
Warum gilt man dann sofort entweder als womöglich lesbisch ( nix dagegen, wo wär das Problem? ), von Männern enttäuscht oder gar als Hausfrau die nichts anderes zu tun hat ? Vielleicht ist auch das der Grund, warum viele Frauen sich gar nicht erst outen...


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (18. April 2008)

ich kenne sogar ein paar frauen auf meinem server wo frauen mit männliche char rumlaufen


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. April 2008)

ich habe auch männliche Chars, aber WO ist das Problem ? Ich leb dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht irgendwelche männlichen Gefühle in mir aus.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. April 2008)

also ich bin auch ein mädel aber spiele überwiegend nur mänliche char.
aus dem einfachen grund weil weibliche tauren einfach doof aussehen. aber dafür ist mein main char. weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanita (23. April 2008)

Inviolence schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr weiblich seit oder weibliche Spielerinen kennt teilt mir das bitte mit damit meine Hoffnung auf eine Frauen Gilde nicht stirbt weil ich hab gemerkt das sich die Männer doch etwas ;-) streuben bei einem Lila Schmetterling als Gildenwappen.



Ahoi,

sie sind zwar noch recht selten, aber es gibt sie - die WoW Spielerinnen. Unlängst hat sich eine neue Gilde, die nur aus Frauen besteht, gegründet. Viele (ich auch) haben sich dort einen neuen Charakter gemacht und daddeln ein bisschen zusammen. Falls es Dich interessiert: Infos gibts HIER

Liebe Grüsse,
Tanita


----------



## principessin (23. April 2008)

Inviolence schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin weiblich ;-) und mir ist sehr stark aufgefallen das ich immer nur mit männlichen Spielern zu tun habe (unteranderem mein Freund) was im Grunde ja auch nicht schlimm ist aber es kann doch nicht sein das ich das einzige Mädel bin ... oder bin ich da wirklich in eine so große Männerdomäne geraten?
> ...



Hey meine Liebe, in unserer Gilde gibt es ganz viele Mädels, u.a. mich. "Träne der Horde"
wir freuen uns auf dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (23. April 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> ich habe auch männliche Chars, aber WO ist das Problem ? Ich leb dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht irgendwelche männlichen Gefühle in mir aus.




<<< Auch weiblich und ein paar Männliche Char.
Also wo ist das problem? 

*Rinnans meinung ist*


----------



## Chirion (23. April 2008)

also ich bin auch weiblich und zocke leidenschaftlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf meinem server wars in letzter zeit immer öfter der fall dass man einem weiblichen spieler über dem weg gelaufen ist. dass jeder 3. spieler ein weiblicher ist kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen. in meiner f-liste und auch so in der gilde war wenns hinkommt jede 15. n mädchen.
auch wenn ich bei mir in den freundeskreis schau... 17 freunde von mir spielen wow und davon sind wir 2 mädchen^^ alle anderen belächeln mich wenn ich sag das ich wow spiel bzw halt generell sehr gerne zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als chars spiele ich auch weibliche chars... ich kann mich mit nem männlichen nicht so identifizieren irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab bis jetzt allianz gespielt)

also bis jetzt begegnet man mehr männlichen spielern als weiblichen, aber ich hoff das ändert sich! weil wie schon gesagt wurde, weibliche spieler prahlen nicht so rum und spielen einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also mädels auf auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Chirion


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> Jeder dritte spieler is ne Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha, sehr geil "Alianz Priestern der höchsten Stufe" xD man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## PrancingPossum (7. Mai 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Haha, sehr geil "Alianz Priestern der höchsten Stufe" xD man kann es auch übertreiben


jo, seh's genau so... so gibts zum beispiel auf der seite der allianz viel mehr frauen als bei der horde... bei uns auf'm server (Taerar, Horde) würd ich so auf 5-10 % Frauenanteil tippen (und auch eher 5 als 10 ^^)


----------



## Tesseiga (22. April 2009)

Hi @ll !!!

Also wir haben bei uns 4 Frauen in der Gilde seit einiger Zeit , mal mehr , mal weniger Aktiv.

Aber der harte Kern der öfter online ist sind halt "wir" kerlö


----------



## Agrimor (22. April 2009)

In unseren 10ern haben wir immer mindestens 3 Mädels dabei, in den 25ern entsprechend mehr. http://www.nightclub-guild.com/

Sogar die Gildenleitung ist weiblich ^^


----------



## Skorpi42 (22. April 2009)

Hi =) na ja ich denke es gibt nicht allzuviel Frauen die WOW spielen, bei mir in der gilde sind wir 4 und ich hab in der FL nur 2 weitere. Die Männer überwiegen=)

Spiele auf Nethersturm


----------



## Yayoi (22. April 2009)

Bin auch eine weibliche Spielerin ^-^


----------



## Elflein80 (28. April 2009)

Hinter Elflein verbirgt sich auch eine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowohl in meiner Gilde als auch auf dem gesamten Server Prodmoore gibt es recht viele weibliche Spieler.

Auch Gildenleaderinen hat es einige!

War nur selten im Schlachtzug unterwegs, in dem es nicht mindestens 1 andere Frau gab.

Aber stimmt schon, es könnten ruhig ein paar mehr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

